# Using Custom Dial Settings



## curby (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi folks, looks like the 70D is going to be my upgrade from my 400D. I need better AF than the 6D, and lower prices than the 5DIII. Something I've never used though is custom modes (C1, C2, etc.) on the mode dial. I get how setting different drive/metering/etc. modes may be useful if you're using one body to quickly switch between multiple types of shots, but of what use is the single C mode of the 70D? I guess you set up your M/Av/Tv/P mode to be a pseudo-custom mode, then use the C mode for something else and switch between those? If so, don't the five clicks from C to P (worst case example) reduce the usefulness of a custom mode as a shortcut or time saver?

How many of you with newer bodies use your C modes? How are they set up, and what shooting situations do you use them in? Do you use them in conjunction with the "normal" M/Av/Tv/P modes? 

In a nutshell, I'm trying to understand how this feature could help, especially when there's only one. Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't think I could live with just one. I have something like 18 C# settings! But if I had just one, it would be either:

1) tripod shooting - mirror lockup, self timer, possible bracketed exposures, etc. 

-or-

2) OMG I need to get that shot - M mode, 1/1000 s, f/6.3-8, Auto ISO, AI Servo, max frame rate, etc.


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a 7D, and I LOVE my 3 custom settings on my dial. 8)

This is how I use them:

C1 = landscape (low ISO, single shot, single point AF, aperture f/10, Av mode).

C2 = macro (Auto ISO, aperture f13, single shot, detailed single point AF, 3 FPS, aperture f/13, Av mode). I turn ISO to low if on a tripod and subject is still.

C3 = BIF / sports action (auto ISO, aperture f/5.6 or lower, continuous AF and fast FPS - depending on lens Tv mode of 1/1600)

Then in practice, I use the Av basically as a C4 part of my dial as a f/8, ISO 400 'general setting' - which I can decrease the Av to e.g f/2.8 for lower DOF. I nearly always set my camera 'back' to that when I turn it off.

Then at times, I use the Tv at another setting (usually around 1/200 or 1/30 for uses - eg panning). And I use often use M (manual) for flash settings. 

I have really enjoyed using the 3 custom dial functions. I really want Canon to get rid of the Green Square (bleh) and Creative Auto (yuk!).  So then I hope the 7DmkII has 4 or 5 custom settings on the dial!! 

The mirror lock up I have as a setting in my custom MENU (as well as other commonly used settings, eg Exposure Compensation, Format, Flash control). Mirror lock up for those special settings, eg night scenes, certain macros, etc.

I do also use the Q button time to time, but prefer to change settings with my eye to the OVF.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Zv (Aug 7, 2013)

C modes are awesome. They are total recall modes that can be set up in various ways. They come in handy for things like weddings where you might have to go from inside a dimly lit church to midday sun in a few seconds. There's no time to dick around with settings. Few clicks and BAM!

I customize them differently for each event. Depends what I need to be doing on the job. 

Some examples - 

Setting one to handle things that move. Back button focus enabled, continuous burst mode with AI Servo etc. these are fiddly to set up quickly through menus if you are in a hurry. for example a couple walking down the aisle. 

Setting one for video. 1/50, 24fps HD etc. because you know someone is gonna ask you to shoot video at some point in an event! 

Setting one for HDR. You can preset the bracketing as well as setting the remote shutter option so your ready to go. Great for interior shots on the fly or high contrast scenes outdoor. 

Theres probably a thousand more depending on your shootings style. Some that I prob haven't even considered yet. In the end it's all about making your life easier and freeing you up to shoot. 

One C mode is useful but not ideal. You just have to prioritize it.


----------



## Zv (Aug 7, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> I have a 7D, and I LOVE my 3 custom settings on my dial. 8)
> 
> This is how I use them:
> 
> ...



+1 for getting rid off the green square on pro bodies.


----------



## Wilmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I started fiddling with the C modes on my 5D3 after reading a ken Rockwell article. Its quite useful. I shoot long exposures (3+ minutes) where there at least five settings that I have to fiddle with and the C mode gets most of them with a single jog of the dial. Any specific type of photography - they are useful where you would otherwise have to dig deep in menus to get the settings.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 7, 2013)

C modes are handy if you frequently do one specific kind of technical shot, but also use the camera for other things.

All too often I shoot in haste and haven't set the correct AF response or pattern or drive etc. And what looks ok on the LCD has missed the AF slightly.

C just makes it easy.

PTvAvM doesn't link to AF function in the way that the PIC modes do, and of course in PIC modes you concede manual input into other settings.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Aug 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...I have something like 18 C# settings!...


HolyMoly! How do you get 18? Is that across multiple bodies or 18 on one?

I have 2 of my 3 C modes in use setup for sports and HDR. Would you like to rent my third one?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ...I have something like 18 C# settings!...
> ...



1-series bodies can save/load camera settings to/from a CF card, and the 1D X is the first 1-series with C# modes. I keep small CF cards with several groups of settings in my Blackrapid strap pocket and camera bags, for different use cases (people, sports, birds, etc.).


----------



## ForumMuppet (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmmm, that sounds pretty cool and a useful way to retire all the <1GB CF cards that would not even hold more than a handful of images anymore.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2013)

ForumMuppet said:


> Hmmm, that sounds pretty cool and a useful way to retire all the <1GB CF cards that would not even hold more than a handful of images anymore.



Yep - it's really cost effective to reuse those old cards. All you need is a 1D X... :-X


----------



## Jules (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a 40D (3 C modes) and the perspective of having only 1 C mode is among the restrictions i see in the 70D (and another extra point to hesitate between 7D with good low price or waiting ...). I use mine as follow:
-C1= dark inside / evening mode : ISO 1600, one shot, central point, high ISO noise reduction, Av mode to select DOF
-C2= night mode with tripod/table/wall to put camera on : ISO 100, one shot, central point, long exposure noise reduction, mirror lockup, timer, Av mode to select DOF
-C3= BIF : ISO Auto, AI Servo, 9 points AF auto select, burst mode high (H), Tv mode at 320 (to get a good keeper rate for 300mm lens)


----------



## Rick Massie (Aug 7, 2013)

Here are my typical scenarios:

At A Wedding
-I'll set manual settings for my inside shots, and have my C setting pre-programmed for when we walk out of the Church into the light. 

At Events
-I'll set up my M mode to use my pocketwizards for lit shots, and have my C mode set so I can immediately switch to natural light shots. Just flick the dial to the C, and flick off the pocketwizard. 

Actually my old 5DC is actually much better and quicker for this type of situation than my 1DIV, even though the 5D only has one C mode. If only I could add C mode to my 1DIV, it would be pretty much perfect!


----------



## curby (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas, folks. I guess I'll have to play around with it to see what works. Unfortunately, I'm just an amateur with wide interests from birding to landscapes to food and product photography ... so it might be hard to land on a single useful preset.


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 1-series bodies can save/load camera settings to/from a CF card, and the 1D X is the first 1-series with C# modes. I keep small CF cards with several groups of settings in my Blackrapid strap pocket and camera bags, for different use cases (people, sports, birds, etc.).



Nice! I hope that feature trickles down to the 7DII!


----------



## curby (Oct 3, 2013)

Necroposting to update. I got the 70D. It's quite a bit nicer than my Rebel in pretty much every way. I wish it were a little lighter though. 

With my wide interests, I can't cover everything with a single mode. I can't have a birding mode, a macro mode, a portrait mode, and a landscape mode. In most of those cases though, I have the time beforehand to set things up. And if I don't have that time, then it makes most sense to have the generic "oh crap, get that shot" mode anyway.

I currently have the C mode on exposure bracketing, as I might want to experiment with some light expanded DR work. The more I think about it though, the more I want to do neuro's #2 suggestion. To wit, have the C mode be for situations when you can't take the time to make all the adjustments. However, I wonder if it would be better to select the middle nine AF points instead of just the center.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ForumMuppet said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, that sounds pretty cool and a useful way to retire all the <1GB CF cards that would not even hold more than a handful of images anymore.
> ...



dammit everytime you post cool things about the 1Dx it makes me sad they don't make a 1series without the stupid grip

oh the yearning for a high end 1 series like the good ol 1V....


----------

